# Minecraft: So cool sieht das Klötzchen-Spiel mit Tilt-Shift-Effekt aus



## SebastianThoeing (26. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Minecraft: So cool sieht das Klötzchen-Spiel mit Tilt-Shift-Effekt aus* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Minecraft: So cool sieht das Klötzchen-Spiel mit Tilt-Shift-Effekt aus


----------



## TobiasHome (26. Januar 2012)

Das sieht echt geil aus!


----------



## DrProof (26. Januar 2012)

Wie auch immer er die Weitsicht hinbekommen hat... die normale Engine schneidet auf der Distanz ab.... !


----------



## Enisra (26. Januar 2012)

DrProof schrieb:


> Wie auch immer er die Weitsicht hinbekommen hat... die normale Engine schneidet auf der Distanz ab.... !


 
ganz einfach, oben unschärfe Filter, unten unschärfe Filter
also so ganz grob jetzt, wenn man die Bilder sich anschaut dann sieht man schon das nicht exakt so ist, aber so im Prinzip läuft das so


----------



## KevinEdler (26. Januar 2012)

Die Welt wurde in einem externen Programm gerendert. Da können dann fröhlich Texturen geändert und sonstige Einstellungen getroffen werden.
Hier gibts ne kurze Anleitung für Interessierte: Minecraft to Blender - directcg


----------



## conaly (26. Januar 2012)

Nice, ich mag solche Tilt-Shift Bilder, bastel auch gerne selber welche, hiermit geht das ganz gut:
tiltshiftmaker.com - Transform your photos into tilt-shift style miniatures


----------



## Yougle (26. Januar 2012)

Naja die ersten beiden sind gut gemacht.. der Rest nicht so..


----------



## Peter Bathge (26. Januar 2012)

Fantastisch, seit heute habe ich einen neuen Desktophintergrund


----------



## fsm (26. Januar 2012)

Von wegen "Tilt Shift" - die Bilder sind massiv bearbeitet! Andere  Texturenpacks sind ja fast schon normal, aber dann noch neue  Beleuchtung, Schattenwurf, Wasserspiegelungen.... das ist weit mehr als  nur ein Unschärfeeffekt auf Vanilla-Minecraft...


----------



## BiJay (26. Januar 2012)

Für bessere Beleuchtung und Schatten gibt es den GSLS Shader Mod und für Wasserreflektionen den Water Shader Mod. Leider sind die Mods nicht kompatibel und können die FPS um bis zu 80% reduzieren, aber damit kann man schon ein paar gute Bilder hinbekommen (ein gutes Texturenpack vorausgesetzt). Vielleicht kommt man dann auch irgendwann mal an die oben gezeigten Bilder ran.


----------



## hifumi (27. Januar 2012)

Ja, auch ohne den Unschärfeeffekt wären die Bilder nicht schlecht, denke ich. Aber diese Tiefenunschärfe ist eh immer ganz nett. In Spielen gibt es ja öfters "Depth of Field", also, dass eine echte Linse simuliert wird indem nur die Objekte scharf dargestellt werden die im Fokus sind. Ist irgendwie das gleiche.
Auf jeden Fall ist es der Effekt, der für mich die Dinge immer am ehesten plastisch aussehn lässt.


----------



## DonIggy (27. Januar 2012)

conaly schrieb:


> Nice, ich mag solche Tilt-Shift Bilder, bastel auch gerne selber welche, hiermit geht das ganz gut:
> tiltshiftmaker.com - Transform your photos into tilt-shift style miniatures


 
Bloß, dass diese Bilder nicht einfach nur oben und unten unscharf sind, denn wenn man genau hinsieht, dann sieht man dort wo schlagartig sich die Entfernung vergrößert, z.B. an einem Bergmassiv und seinem Hintergrund, dass der Hintergrund viel unschärfer ist.

Daher ist die Tiefenunschärfe aus dem Renderprogramm (Natürlich ist das keine Mod für Minecraft) und keine Nachbearbeitung per Photoshop o.ä.


----------



## ING (27. Januar 2012)

DonIggy schrieb:


> Daher ist die Tiefenunschärfe aus dem Renderprogramm (Natürlich ist das keine Mod für Minecraft) und keine Nachbearbeitung per Photoshop o.ä.


Man kann mit Photoshop auch Teilbereiche eines Bildes bearbeiten 
In diesem Fall kommts aber wirklich aus einem richtigen Renderprogrammen.


----------



## TherawroyTHEREAL (29. Januar 2012)

Nicht ganz passend zum Thema, aber auch hier wäre die angewandte Technik sehenswert. Der Server hat die unterschiedlichsten Maps die ich bisher gesehen habe.

http://xsyon-zone.com:8123   <- DynMap


----------

